
Michael Cohen paid a tech company $50,000 'in connection with' Trump's campaign - fooey
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/22/michael-cohen-paid-a-mysterious-tech-company-50000-in-connection-with-trumps-campaign.html
======
pytyper2
Where do I sign up?

\- Struggling Founder

